# His name was Bubba



## robrpb (Aug 31, 2021)

His name was Bubba, he was from Mississippi...and he needed a loan,
so...He walked into a bank in New York City and asked for the loan officer.
He told the loan officer that he was going to Paris for an international
redneck festival for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000 and that
he was not a depositor of the bank.

The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security
for the loan, so the Redneck handed over the keys to a new Ferrari.
The car was parked on the street in front of the bank
The Redneck produced the title and everything checked out. The loan
officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized
for having to charge 12% interest.

Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at
the Redneck from the south for using a $250,000 Ferrari as collateral for
a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into
the bank's private underground garage and parked it.

Two weeks later, the Redneck returned, repaid the $5,000 and the
interest of $23.07.
The loan officer said, "Sir, we are very happy to have had your business,
and this transaction has worked out very nicely,
but we are a little puzzled...

While you were away, we checked you out on Dunn & Bradstreet
and found that you are a Distinguished Alumni from Ole Miss University,
a highly sophisticated investor and multi-millionaire with real estate
and financial interests all over the world. Your investments include
a large number of wind turbines around Sweetwater, Texas.

What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5000?"

The good 'ole boy replied, "Where else in New York City
can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07
and expect it to be there when I return "

His name was Bubba...

Keep an eye on those good 'ole southern boys!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 31, 2021)

Good one Rob! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks Ray and for the like too.

Rob


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 31, 2021)

Northerner by Birth, Southerner by the Grace of God for over 50 years!  Look out college boys, Bubba is on the loose! 
John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 31, 2021)

That's just plain funny!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 31, 2021)

Just sitting here.......laughing.  That is FUNNY, Rob.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a good one Rob.  Thanks.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 31, 2021)

That’s some funny stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2021)

Didn't see that one coming.
In '79, I was 17 and working in a local grocery store, there was a man that came in once a week, dirty t-shirt with holes, dirty torn bib overalls and drove a rusted out POS 1960 Chevy Pickup. I had commented to a cashier about this Bum coming in every week. She replied, " BUM! That guy is the richest man in town! He's a real-estate developer than owns just about every Strip Mall and Shopping Center in the area. " I stopped judging people by their appearance that day...JJ


----------

